
Curated list of blog posts complaining about Go not being good - scarhill
https://github.com/ksimka/go-is-not-good
======
yomism
When reading the list of problems from each article in that page it reminded
me of the famous phrase by Rob Malda (Slashdot's creator) when the iPod
launched:

"No wireless. Less space than a Nomad. Lame"

